# Rhino lining rockers



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I was wondring if anyone has put rhino liner on their rockers and how it held up. Also what does it cost. I'm getting quite a few rock chips on my truck and I was thinking about doing this if it wasn't too expensive. Also where can I get done, or can I do it myself?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Our local dealer featured and entire truck with the body covered in Rhino lining. It was a 10+ old 4x4 in good mechanical shape, but had started to rust. I talked with the owner and he told me a body shop wanted $3 grand for bondo and paint and would only guarantee for 1 year. 
Rhino coating (yellow body, black bed) cost him less than $2,000 and should hold up for years. Dealer said it added only 40 lbs to the weight of the vehicle.
Surprisingly, it looked pretty good on a work type vehicle. Wouldn't want my Chevy Impala to have this, but for a truck.....pretty nice.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

do you happen to have any pics of the truck? it sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## GSPKurt (Dec 12, 2004)

I saw a Jeep that had the whole body done. It looked very cool. I am told the vehicle is quieter in the woods, as the branches/brush doesn't "screech" along the body when you drive.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Man, now thats got to be very UGLY,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i did my rockers on my jeep. two pieces of advice.
1. Get the real Rhino lining name brand stuff, not the cheap stuff, it won't hold. believe me, i did it both ways.
2. Take your time in prep roughing up the area's you want to put it on it won't stick.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

SEM makes a clear rock guard that you can spray on your rockers yourself.

http://www.handsontools.com/SEM-39803-C ... 15153.html


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Take it to a shop, believe me you will be glad you did. Our shop does it in less than a day plus overnight dry time and an extended cab short box pickup(like the late 90s early 2000s dodges) will only run about 300 for black. If you want color it costs about $50 more. holds up great and adds a rugged look.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

where is your shop Weber?


----------

